# New to the Old?



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all! I'm Mouse, I have a thing for old Cubs and making them pretty like new. I have 6 tractors and it drives my wife crazy...like koo-kooo crazy! Here is some eye candy for the rest of you sick demented tractor buffs. Enjoy!
Mouse


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice presentation and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

I made a mistake....the CC 70 is not mine, sorry, allow me to post the right pic. Ok we have the CC 125, The "O", and the LTX 1046 VT, the CC 100, and the JD. The 2 "pit crew" members are my sons. Jared is the owner of the JD and Jimmy owns a 122 he is rebuilding. The pics of the rusty CC is a 70 I've turned into a 100, still not done.
Thanks,
Mouse


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the seat dwellers name?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> What's the seat dwellers name?


Mouse. Just plain Mouse. For the past 26 years not many people have known my real name. My wife is referred to as Mouse's wife or Mrs. Mouse 
Mouse


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Never knew a typing dog with forum and tractor skills and a wife!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

The showroom 70 would make anybody drool...nice job on all also nice to see the youngster get grease under finger nails.

Wonder what would 70 model such as your worth today?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh that made me laugh, I forgot she was on there, the dog is Chloe. Pure breed Beagle, got her from the pound, my donation to the desire to own a dog. The boys just wanted a dog, any dog, I told them a Beagle is the only dog to own, I've just always loved Beagles. I did all the work in finding her, paid all the $$, did all the driving and as it turns out- she hates men!! Had her a year and she still won't warm up to me. She will do tricks for me- I'm known as the Meat Man. lol


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice set of cubs - i like the looks of the 'new' z turn tractor hoods. My parents neighbor has a 95 Cub - things a beast, but a serious maintence hog- but the payoff is a nice smooth cut .


I have a 'few' more in my collection of various machines- 29 of them - wife hounds me too that i have too many- but i like to tinker.


----------

